# Max safe voltage for samsung b-die ram.



## Tomgang (Aug 13, 2019)

As i am preparing my up coming ryzen 3000 build.

I am looking at g.skill tridentz neo ram rated to 3600 mhz and cl 14-15-15-35 at 1.4 volt. As far i know, these memory has samsung b-die memory chips.

Any one knowing what the maximum safe voltage is for b-die for 24/7 use over like 8 years?

Asking because i might want to try raise voltage more than 1.4 volt, if they can handle it and raise either memory clock and/or lower timings even more.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 13, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> I am looking at g.skill tridentz neo ram rated to 3600 mhz and cl 14-15-15-35 at 1.4 volt


With that clockspeed and timings I would say you're golden


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> With that clockspeed and timings I would say you're golden



Yeah they are al ready pretty good memory. But if i can cramp more out of them by raise voltage. Just want to be sure that volts over 1.4 volt will not damage them in the long run and how if possible how high can i safely go.


----------



## cellar door (Aug 13, 2019)

You can run 1.5V daily with samsung B-die. Just make sure you case has good airflow.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Aug 13, 2019)

You don't want to raise the clocks anymore as your IF clocks will run at 1:2 ratio with the ram @1800 which will take some of a performance hit in some tasks, 3600 cl14 is pretty darn good, not sure if you could get lower than that on the timings that would make any discernable difference


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 13, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> You don't want to raise the clocks anymore as your IF clocks will run at 1:2 ratio with the ram @1800 which will take some of a performance hit in some tasks, 3600 cl14 is pretty darn good, not sure if you could get lower than that on the timings that would make any discernable difference


That depends on the motherboard. Mine runs 1900MHz just fine.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 13, 2019)

cellar door said:


> You can run 1.5V daily with samsung B-die. Just make sure you case has good airflow.



That sounds great, cause that shut allow to raise clock or lower timings even more. My case has plenty of air flow.



MrPotatoHead said:


> You don't want to raise the clocks anymore as your IF clocks will run at 1:2 ratio with the ram @1800 which will take some of a performance hit in some tasks, 3600 cl14 is pretty darn good, not sure if you could get lower than that on the timings that would make any discernable difference



As far i know, infinity fabrik will first devide to half after 3733 mhz. So i whas planing to try 3733 mhz on the memory and if possible lower timings a bit more like 14-14-14-32.

Some cpu's can run 1900 mhz on infinity fabrik others cant. That is again how lucky you are in the silicon lottery.

By the way, if other want these ram. They are in the link below, but they are not cheap. There are also a 32 gb kit.









						F4-3600C14D-16GTZN-(EOL) - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL14-15-15-35 1.40V 16GB (2x8GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




					www.gskill.com


----------



## Enterprise24 (Aug 14, 2019)

Many G.Skill XMP with B-die kits are rated at 1.5V so I assume that is OK for 24/7.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 14, 2019)

Enterprise24 said:


> Many G.Skill XMP with B-die kits are rated at 1.5V so I assume that is OK for 24/7.



Yeah that seems legit. At 1.5 volts i think i can push the memory a good deal more. Hoping for something like 3733 MHz CL 14-14-14-32 at 1.5 volts.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Aug 14, 2019)

1.5v is nothing for B-die. I’m fairly sure 1.6 to 1.7 daily is nothing to worry about, but each to his own. 

I run mine at 1.4v but only because C14 was proving to be more hassle than it’s worth for daily usage.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 14, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> 1.5v is nothing for B-die. I’m fairly sure 1.6 to 1.7 daily is nothing to worry about, but each to his own.
> 
> I run mine at 1.4v but only because C14 was proving to be more hassle than it’s worth for daily usage.




No matter what. 1.5 volts is what i feel confident with and also i dont want to risk the ram dies on me before time. I have my cpu for 6-8 years before replacing and so i dont wanna risk push voltage to high.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Aug 14, 2019)

That’s fair enough! Like I said, each to his own. 

I run my benching RAM at 2v, and haven’t had issues yet. Then again, if it dies... it dies. The modules were review samples, which helps that mentality.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 14, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> That’s fair enough! Like I said, each to his own.
> 
> I run my benching RAM at 2v, and haven’t had issues yet. Then again, if it dies... it dies. The modules were review samples, which helps that mentality.



Yeah but these memory is very exspensive, so not taking any chances.

Just the 16 gb kit cost around 2500 dkr. Or around 370 usd. 32 gb kit cost twice the 16 gb kit. Hell the 32 gb kit cost more than the ryzen 9 3900X in my country. Do you understand now why i am not risking volts over 1.5?


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 14, 2019)

It's not just the memory that one needs to be concerned about ... here's Intel's written guidelines on the topic:



> _“1.5v is the absolute max we allow for XMP certifications. However, good DDR4 memory will run at 1.35v up to 3200. Technically, no “safe” (guaranteed) OC over-voltage but 1.35v or lower is best.”_ *– Intel*



1.2V or lower = Best for DDR4
1.35V = okay voltage for overclocking kits
1.5V =absolute max voltage allowed for Intel XMP 2.0 profiles and max suggested voltage
I also remember seeing when Ryzen 1st dropped two years ago, recommendations that were MoBo basd.

"The primary factors are the number of layers on the motherboard and thickness of copper traces (6 layer, 2oz being the best) and the BIOS implementation. You should be able to get 2933 to work on all CPUs in 4-layer boards, and 3200 in 6-layer boards. Generally speaking that works out to X370 is 6-layer and B350 is 4-layer, but there are exceptions on both sides. "


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Aug 14, 2019)

That’s why you get memory with lifetime warranty.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 14, 2019)

Doesn't help if you fry the memory controller.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 14, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> Doesn't help if you fry the memory controller.




Back in the days, that's true. Hight memory voltages cut damage memory controller in the cpu. Intel dit warn back then x58 came out that voltage over 1.65 cut permanent damage cpu memory controller.

But is that really still a problem 10 years later. Have intel and amd not made the controller stronger to handle high voltage memory these days.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 14, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Back in the days, that's true. Hight memory voltages cut damage memory controller in the cpu. Intel dit warn back then x58 came out that voltage over 1.65 cut permanent damage cpu memory controller.
> 
> But is that really still a problem 10 years later. Have intel and amd not made the controller stronger to handle high voltage memory these days.


They likely have not, typical voltages are going down year after year not up so why would they.
also and not at you from having an extreme mess with three sets if Bdie it depends on the speed/latency and voltage so any of those can damage the chips Im at 1.42 , beyond that they can become unstable over time If not setup perfect,due to heating up, it's said ram gets unstable after 50°c but I can't remember who said it.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Aug 14, 2019)

I’m still not seeing how a totally separate voltage rail is affecting the memory controller. I call BS on it, honestly. I would also love to see proper evidence supporting that it does indeed kill the IMC.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 14, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> I’m still not seeing how a totally separate voltage rail is affecting the memory controller. I call BS on it, honestly. I would also love to see proper evidence supporting that it does indeed kill the IMC.


The Imc increases it's load too and heat output I have had it destabilize an Oc, heat that is.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Aug 15, 2019)

Yeah, all I foresee is increased IMC strain due to faster clocks and/or tighter timings. However, if you keep the IMC volts down, and operate within specs, I can’t see it doing harm.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 15, 2019)

I miss the memory controller being on the board and not on die,


----------

